# Can I have 2 independent car alarms?



## gottjoe (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a F-150 with a factory installed alarm that works fine. Truck thieves have learned how to bypass these alarms rather quickly somehow. To help thwart the theft of my truck, I was wondering if I could install a second independent alarm system that would only have a driver's side door sensor that would set off an audible alarm when the door is opened?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

gottjoe said:


> I have a F-150 with a factory installed alarm that works fine. Truck thieves have learned how to bypass these alarms rather quickly somehow. To help thwart the theft of my truck, I was wondering if I could install a second independent alarm system that would only have a driver's side door sensor that would set off an audible alarm when the door is opened?



Sure you can car audio place's have a lot of options for this, usually though it disables the factory alarm(just the audio)not the igintion kill).
Or you can use a relay to by pass the starter wire, interface it with you Cig lighter. So if the lighter isn't IN and pressed the truck will not start. Hooking a horn to the door is easy, but you probably want instant horn not a delay....
Good luck let us know......


----------

